# opinions on our band sound



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey all, we're getting ready to roll out some demos for our second album and thought since everyone here has been so awesome in helping with advice on gear, I'd see what your thoughts were on our tunes as well. Any feedback is good feedback... :smile:

http://www.footsoldierband.com

(we're working on our new website so don't mind the reverbnation thing)


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

I listened to Free to Wait

Cool, atmospheric intro, the song seems pretty radio friendly overall

The vocals take a while to kick in though. Good stuff overall, keep on doing what you're doing.


----------



## generic (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, "Free To Wait" does take a bit to kick in but it's a guitar driven song too. "Again" is even more so but that's kind of what we're shooting for with it. Cheers and thanks for chipping in!


----------

